# Help me name my boat



## sabanist (Mar 28, 2015)

Got a 23 hydrasport cc. And im about to order boat lettering. How big should the letters be for a 23'?

And any suggestions for an appropriate name? I have a few that are personal touches.

I am a tanker vet from oif 1, was thinking "Thunder Runner", "Down Range", 

My daughter's name is savannah, "Savannah Smiles"

Im a federal agent and at fletc the mock case you work, the bad guys name is grouper. "Finding Grouper". Sort of a double meaning, not many would get it. "Knot on duty", "FLETC 10", "Flex Day"

Im a huge bama fan, but in these parts those names are wore out. But i dont think ive seen "Comes the tide"

I also like "king slayer"

My wifes name is jeni. "Plenty for Jeni"

Paid cash for my boat "paid 4"

Any other suggestions would be great.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

-Bottomed Out

-Heavy Hangers

-Bust'n Bottom


These are three of the names my wife would not let me put on the side of my boat. I was denied


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Savannaha Thunder


----------



## TheGreatBuzz (Nov 12, 2014)

The original name I had for my boat ended up getting shot down. I wanted something that made you think of fishing but also that a boat is a "she". So my plan was Smells Like Fish 

I ended up with Pole Dancer


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

PROPable Cause


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Tremblin' Fins


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

I like;
"Savannah Smiles"


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Fiberglass around a circle with a $ in the middle of circle, Joke couldn't resist but it's true.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for your service.... Savannah Thunder combines two powerful meanings for you. Otherwise I'd say "Low Tide" or "BottomFeeder" or "Trolling the Outer Skanks"... Just kidding... WDE...


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

A boat's name is personal. 

Why do you need help with a name?

I'm sure that if you give it some thought, you'll come up with a good name.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

I take back the "trolling the outer skanks" name, I kinda like that one and I may name that on my boat.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Orion45 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> A boat's name is personal.
> 
> ...


That is exactly what I was thinking. Why would you want someone else to name YOUR boat ?


----------



## sabanist (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Naming a boat I take as a Very personal thing. It needs to have meaning to YOU.

Now...Putting a name on a boat can have a negative effect.

It only takes 1 "Oh [email protected]#t" and your name is Mud.

On the other hand doing good they know who you are too.


Happy Motoring.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I always thought "my Dixie wreck" was funny, but I would never put it on my boat. Savannah smiles is probably the best so far and you thought of it.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

"Lobbin' Lead"

Hands down best name

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I like Savannah Smiles and Savannah Thunder.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

"Fish before Dismount" , spin on the tanker motto "death before dismount".


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

I know this is an older thread but I like
"ANGLER MANAGEMENT"

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Tomslick66 said:


> I know this is an older thread but I like
> "ANGLER MANAGEMENT"
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


There was alot of suggestions but OP never posted the results???


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

I took part in Operation "Thunder Run" in OIF1...After 4 deployments to Iraq, that Operation was one of the coolest, most memorable...I'm an Artilleryman(RedLeg), so I'd imagine as a Tanker 19K it would be that much better. Thunder Runner seems to fit.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I think he went with .....Seek/Hunt...


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Maybe "Window Licker" . I have heard many bama fans called that.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm trying to name my boat, too. Wife keeps shooting me down. It's not easy.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

nathar said:


> I'm trying to name my boat, too. Wife keeps shooting me down. It's not easy.


Name it what you want and tell her AFTER the decal is on. My wife isnt amused by my boats name but I cant take it off now...


----------



## sabanist (Mar 28, 2015)

Redleg, which bn were you in? I was in 1-64


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Knot gonna catch ya


----------



## HarleyMan (Nov 5, 2015)

"The Boat"......I know you have said, just as many have said, get in "The Boat" it's time to go catch a few.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

HarleyMan said:


> "The Boat"......I know you have said, just as many have said, get in "The Boat" it's time to go catch a few.


Reminds me of the personalized licensed plate that read "TAG."


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

nathar said:


> I'm trying to name my boat, too. Wife keeps shooting me down. It's not easy.


How about "Wife Said No"


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I named mine "Jamaica Me Wet". No wife to bitch, girlfriend loves the name cause she's dirty.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

"Goes The Tide", it's painted on your BUTT.


----------



## veronicatone (Mar 4, 2016)

Liquidity
The Better Wetter
Undecided


----------



## HarleyMan (Nov 5, 2015)

nathar said:


> Reminds me of the personalized licensed plate that read "TAG."


My Dad had a dog once named Dogee. pronounced D....O....G. Never forget his name.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Ye olde ass wagon. kinda catchy


----------



## standrew (Dec 15, 2009)

I always liked these:

The Bow Movement

Jalapeno Business

The Chum Stain


----------



## RAZORBACK101 (Jul 31, 2015)

*rock and troll*

Named mine rock and troll but always liked wet dream


----------

